# Another suggestion for a sub section



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 13, 2010)

We have cats, dogs, and other pet sections, but, no bird discussion section. Maybe I like management and segmentation too much ^_^


----------



## dmmj (Feb 13, 2010)

we need a shoe section.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 13, 2010)

Can anyone point me to the automotive section?

How about anything that is not tortoise related goes in a subsection?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

As much as I love you Jordan, I don't understand why Off Topic Chi-chat is not good enough for you. You can certainly talk about anything you want. We are talking about Survivor right now and didn't need to start a new Survivor section to do it. Going along with your train of thought how about a NASCAR section? Anybody see the race today? Danika did alright, until she got booted off. There sure was a media madness surrounding her...anybody opposed to women in NASCAR? 
Maybe that needs to go into the debatable section. I think you are just trying to pester all of us. You have my very personal permission to post anything you want in the Off Topic Chit Chat section as long as you keep in mind this is a family forum...Now who likes Russell in Survivor?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 13, 2010)

Off topic a little bit but has danica ever won a race? I don't follow it so I was just curious.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know, she's coming from open wheel racing and I only follow NASCAR...


----------



## 13Fox150 (Feb 14, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Off topic a little bit but has danica ever won a race? I don't follow it so I was just curious.



From what I understand the best she has is a top 5 in the Indianapolis 500. No small feat, but I think her entrance to NASCAR is a little too hyped up. I'm far more impressed with Chrissy Wallace and Patrick is stealing all her thunder.


----------



## harris (Feb 15, 2010)

She won a race last year in Japan. The Japan 500 I believe. I'm all for girlies in NASCAR, especially purty ones like her!


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 2, 2010)

dmmj said:


> we need a shoe section.



You are too funny! I absolutely would love the shoe section


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 3, 2010)

13Fox150 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic a little bit but has danica ever won a race? I don't follow it so I was just curious.
> ...



I absolutely agree with you about all the hype. We certainly didn't act this crazy when Juan Pablo Montoya came from open wheel racing to NASCAR. Too much hype about not too much driver...


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 3, 2010)

we need a personals section!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> we need a personals section!



Hm-m-m-m... SWF, well seasoned, loves animals, hiking and snuggling....

Oh! That's right! I don't like sharing. Forget that.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 3, 2010)

Do we have one for "horse back riding"?..

Anybody remember when they used to come around with their pony and take your pic for a buck... around 1951(?).







Or let's see the "stick your face in the hole" pics..






Ever get the impression Jordan that we sometimes wonder where you come up with these Q?'s? 

Always remember we still luv u...

NERD


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 3, 2010)

emysemys said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > we need a personals section!
> ...



LOL..and in true singles site fashion post a pic of you when you were 25......

Yes I once answered a personal that the pic was at least 20 years old.

Dawna


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Mar 3, 2010)

Well of course you still luv me, I'm just so darn adorable you guys can't stop! haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 3, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> We have cats, dogs, and other pet sections, but, no bird discussion section. Maybe I like management and segmentation too much ^_^



LOVE MY TORTS ... BUT SALLY AGREES!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 4, 2010)

galvinkaos said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > spikethebest said:
> ...




Well that would be too easy for me. I just turned 25.... 3 days ago!


----------

